# Brocken 3 vs Noctua (und mehr)



## Phaneroptera (10. Januar 2018)

Hi.

Ich muss einen nicht geköpften i7-7700k kühlen und habe mich (mit Erleichterung) wieder von den ersten AiO-Erfahrungen getrennt.

Problematisch ist die natürlich von Haus aus hohe Hitze des 7700k, aber auch der Airflow ist nicht der Beste, da ich in meinem Dark Base 900 selbst mit vielen und ausschließlich Spitzen-Lüftern nicht die Innentemperaturen erreiche, die ich von weniger restriktiven Gehäusen kannte. Spürbar z.B. bei der Grafikkarte, wenn diese ohne Lüfter läuft. Da sieht man gut, was die Innentemperatur so macht.

Zur Verfügung stehen mir neben guter WLP (CM MasterGel Maker Nano, Noctua, etc) der genannte, zur Zeit hoch gepriesene, Brocken 3, aber auch ein Noctua NH-D15s, Cryorig Ultimate R1, TR Silver Arrow und mehr.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob der Brocken (leise und anschaulich ist er ja) den anderen, eigentlich "höherklassigen", bei der Kühlung stark unterlegen ist, oder ob das bei einem ungeköpften 7700k-Hitzkopf gar keinen so richtig spürbaren Unterschied macht. (Viel) OC ist ja ohnehin mit keinem der Kühler ohne Köpfen drin.

Die Tests die ich gefunden habe zeigen deutliche Unterschiede - von "nahe am Noctua" bis zu über 5° wärmer als solche Konkurrenten.

Köpfen werde ich ihn wohl irgendwann, aber definitiv nicht jetzt, deswegen geht es nur um die Kühlung des 7700k "mit Kopf".

Wenn ihr da Meinungen oder gar spezifische Erfahrungen habt, würde es mir die Entscheidung erleichtern. 

Ich tendiere ja zum Brocken, aber eigentlich will ich auch Top-Kühlleistung, damit der Hitzkopf Ruhe gibt - und in manchen Tests war das Fazit, dass der Brocken eher was für Silent-Freaks ist und nicht ganz mithalten kann, wobei ich auch schon User angetroffen haben, die mit dem Brocken wohl auch Leistungsmäßig mehr als zufrieden sind.

Wenn es ums Aussehen ginge, würde ich ihn favorisieren.

Was den Airflow angeht hätte ich auch noch einen Noctua-C14s - ich weiß nicht ob das den Airflow verbessern könnte, aber logisch wäre es nicht.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ersparen, jeden Kühler einzeln zu testen. 

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Januar 2018)

Der Brocken 3 dürfte nicht verkehrt sein...ich bringe mal einen weiteren Kandidaten ins Spiel: den EKL Olymp. Definitiv leistungsstark genug und optisch finde ich den auch nicht verkehrt ^^

Was mich mal interessieren würde: was stört dich an der Kühlleistung des DB900?


----------



## Hyperion2403 (10. Januar 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde: was stört dich an der Kühlleistung des DB900?



Das Frage ich mich auch und ist ja auch nicht so, dass man nicht noch massig Lüfter nachmontieren kann. 

@TE
Wie wirst du denn das Innenleben in dem Case bestücken? Soll das Mainboard normal mit CPU oben oder 180 Grad gedreht ins Case? Luftzirkulation sollte doch mit den drei vormontierten bequiet! Lüftern schon gut hinhauen und dementsprechend auch die Temperaturen. Würde wohl den Kühler nehmen, der eine gute Ram-Kompatibilität aufweist und dann ggf. den Serienelüfter durch einen, vermutlich aus optischen Gründen^^, anderen ersetzen - Noctua Farben *hust*.


----------



## MDJ (10. Januar 2018)

Du solltest dich definitiv auch mal dem Thema „Undervolting“ auseinandersetzen. Damit kannst du ggf. auch noch viel an Temperatur einsparen. Schon mal die Volt deiner CPU überprüft?


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Januar 2018)

Die Kühlleistung des DBP 900 ist eben einfach nicht optimal, da der Airflow recht restriktiv ist (wenn auch noch besser als beim Dark Base 700).
Mit Modifikationen kann man die deutlich Kühlleistung verbessern, sollte bei einem Gehäuse dieser Preisklasse aber nicht nötig sein  .
Für Builds mit Luftkühlung ist das noch in Ordnung, aber mit einer Wakü und dem zusätzlichen Luftwiederstand durch Radiatoren kann es schon kritisch werden.


----------



## Phaneroptera (10. Januar 2018)

Siehe Vorredner, die Kühlleistung ist nicht optimal. Sowohl der Intake als auch der Exhaust oben sind stark mit Hindernissen beschränkt, der Lautstärke wegen und so. Ich habe selbst die volle Lüfterbestückung mit 7 Gehäuselüftern (sowie nahezu jede andere mögliche Bestückung) getestet und andere Gehäuse lieferten besseren Airflow mit 2-3 Lüftern.

Normales Mainboard in normaler Ausrichtung, eine 2-Slot-Grafikkarte (1080) und eine kleine Soundkarte, bq! DPP-Netzteil, 5,25-Cage entfernt und nur 3 von den Laufwerks-Dingern drin - also das Innenleben ist räumlich auf der großzügigen Seite.

Den Olymp habe ich auch hier, aber ob Noctua-NH-D15s oder Olymp ist ja nicht der Rede Wert, mir ging es ja eher darum ob der Brocken in der Konstellation diesen Monstern wirklich unterlegen wäre.

Undervolting ist längst ausgelotet und auch den Turbo habe ich vorerst etwas eingeschränkt. Daher die Frage, denn der Brocken kommt ja sowohl mit sehr gutem Lüfter, da würde auch ein Loop o.ä. nicht viel ändern - und die Ram-Kompatibilität ist die beste von allen Kandidaten, was aber nicht entscheidend wäre - habe auch noch LP-Ram hier liegen.

Nach langem testen sieht es so aus als hätte ich einen der schlechteren Chips erwischt, also über 4,4-4,6 OC wird es nie kommen, der Temps und Langlebigkeit wegen.

Und ich weiß schlicht nicht, ob ich dafür wirklich einen Twin-Tower brauche oder ob der Brocken da absolut ausreicht. Wasser ist auf jeden Fall draußen.


----------



## RtZk (10. Januar 2018)

Kleiner Grundsatz, um so mehr Kühlfläche um so besser, der Brocken 3 ist nicht gerade das größte was der Markt bietet, daher ist er definitiv schlechter wie die großen Dual Tower Kühler ala Olymp, Dark Rock Pro 3 und die ganzen (großen) Nocuta's.


----------



## jkox11 (10. Januar 2018)

Laut dem Computerbase-Test liegen die Unterschieden zwischen dem Noctua und dem Brocken 3 bis zu 12 Grad. Aber auch nur bei Maximalspannung, da der Noctua 500 Umdrehungen mehr macht. 
Ansonsten bleibt es im einstelligen Bereich. 

Deiner CPU ist es eh wuppe ob die CPU jetzt 70 oder 80 Grad erzeugt. Wenn der Brocken 3 besser in dein System passt und du keine Temprekorde anstrebst, kannst du diesen klar nehmen. 
Du musst nur wissen, dass das Übertakten dann limitierter ist als bei einem Doppelturmkühler.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2018)

Der Brocken ist vor allem auf leisen BEtrieb und low-rpm ausgelegt. Der geht eigentlich in ne ganz andere Richtung als D15, Olymp und Co.


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2018)

Welcher Kühler jetzt besser ist, kann man so pauschal gar nicht sagen, das hängt viel davon ab was man selber haben will. 

Absolut maximale Kühlleistung, da geht einfach nichts an einem NH-D15 vorbei was Luftkühler angeht. 

Aber den Brocken 3 kann man auch nehmen, ist günstiger und Kühlt nicht ganz so gut. Am Ende machen die 5K aber den nicht Unterschied! 

Selber bin ich eher der Fan von den Mugen Kühlern, dort 2 vernünftige Lüfter dran und man hat für wenig Geld einen sehr guten Kühler.


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2018)

Wie oft denn noch... Spätestens seit Haswell sitzt das Problem *zwischen DIE und Heatspreader*, da Intel billigste WLP verwendet. Wenn man deutlich niedrigere Temps will, dann entweder die CPU köpfen oder mit der Spannung runtergehn und sich an den Sweetspot der CPU herantasten. Hab ich ja selbst bei meinem i7-4770k erfahren dürfen.

Natürlich kann man für ein paar °C Unterschied bis zu 80€ für einen luftgekühlten CPU-Freezer ausgeben. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Nur bringt das von außen jetzt nicht allzuviel


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Januar 2018)

Naja man kann dennoch 10Grad+ zwischen den Kühlern feststellen. Auch wenn sich kleine Differenzen erst mit Lot/LM zeigen


----------



## Phaneroptera (11. Januar 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch...



Die Problematik ist mir voll und ganz bekannt und dass es hier nicht ums Köpfen geht habe ich eingangs erwähnt. Spannung ist auch schon abgehakt im Thread. Ging doch nirgends mehr darum. 

Gibt eben Leute wie mich, auch als Angsthasen bekannt, die sich nicht ans Köpfen trauen. 

@Narbennarr: ich habe mich da wohl auch von den vielen Lobpreisungen in den Testberichten zum Brocken blenden lassen. Werde mal schauen, welcher der "Großen" bei mir noch am besten aussieht (keine Kratzer etc.) und den auf längere Sicht nutzen. Momentan würde ich schätzen, dass mit einem D15s mehr als meine aktuellen 4,5 GHz drin sind, wobei da wiederum die Frage ist, ob ich mit einer 1080 viel nutzen aus ein paar MHz mehr (und ein bisschen mehr Lautstärke) ziehen kann, wenn es nur ums Zocken geht. Mit dem Brocken läuft der Standardtakt lautlos, da ist nur die 1080 hörbar.

Fazit: Die Frage war eigentlich blöd, wie Nabennarr gesagt hat geht es hier um ganz andere Ligen bei den Kühlern und Ansprüche habe ich da alle irgendwie vermischt in meinem Kopf. Sorry.

Und natürlich danke für all Eure Antworten.


----------

